# What's the cheapest available netbook in India?



## gforce23 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm officially tired of lugging my T400 to work and elsewhere and need a good, cheap netbook. Being an IBM (& Lenovo) fan, my first choice was the IdeaPad S10 but it's a good 20 grand, which is pretty expensive considering that I could get one for slightly more than $300 in the U.S.

I've been looking at the usual suspects - Acer Aspire One, HP Mini 1000, MSI Wind, Dell Mini 9 etc. but the prices seem pretty confusing while some aren't available in Indian market at all.

Has anyone bought a netbook recently for circa 15k or even less? Or am I just dreaming of one for that kind of money?

My primary consideration is the size of the display. Anything less than 9" seems too small to use on  a day-to-day basis. HDD would be preferred over SSD since I don't really see the advantages of the latter. Don't really care about Linux vs Windows since I'll probably hackint0sh my way in to OSX eventually.

Thanks!


----------



## Coool (Jan 27, 2009)

aspire one is the best VFM product at 17k...


----------

